# Ariens dies at full throttle



## Sidponcho1$ (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi All
Have a 1995 8HP 824 with a Tecumseh. It starts right up and idles. Runs fine at 1/2 trhottle. But dies at full throttle. It always starts back up after a little tinkering. The previous owner did replace the carb with OEM. Any idea's why she dies at full throttle? Thanks


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm wondering if the fuel flow is restricted....fuel filter plugged, shut off no open all the way, crap in the tank plugging the outlet, bad fuel line.......you get it. At idle, the engine is getting enough fuel through the restriction, but once it starts really using the fuel, it runs out.....May be a plugged gas cap vent preventing fuel to drin to the carb?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Try running it with the gas cap loosened (full throttle). If it runs fine, tighten the gas cap and see if it dies. If it does, then the cap is not venting properly. Then you either get a new cap or heat a needle with a torch and melt a tiny hole in the cap. I did that with my old blower and it worked fine.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

CO Snow said:


> Try running it with the gas cap loosened (full throttle). If it runs fine, tighten the gas cap and see if it dies. If it does, then the cap is not venting properly. Then you either get a new cap or heat a needle with a torch and melt a tiny hole in the cap. I did that with my old blower and it worked fine.


I agree on the gas cap as I had that happen to me years ago with a ebay machine I purchased. It was new and the guy claimed to be moving. I bought it and come winter it would shut down 10 steps into the driveway. Well I did figure it out the next morning when it was very quiet out. I heard the slurp of the gas cap when I opened it to see if I have gas...

It also could be your carb. Just order another new one. They aren't very expensive and easy to swap out..


----------

